
Ask HN: How best do I prepare for an interview at Apple? - appleengineer
Really excited that I got a response from Apple regarding my application as a UI Developer. This is my very first interview with any of the big 5&#x27;s.
I have over 4 years experience doing frontend development &amp; have dedicated the past two years mastering Javascript &amp; knowing my craft. I have also tried to learn basic data structures and algorithms but I&#x27;m not too confident about my knowledge in that area. I could do basic stuff but I&#x27;m not sure if I can crack really touch CS problems. I&#x27;m very confident that I can ace most of the Javascript&#x2F;CSS questions I may be presented with.<p>How best do I prepare for this interview? It will be mostly offsite because I&#x27;m not in the US right now. What resources should I look at to brush up my basic CS skills? My interview is in about a week from now.<p>Can I ace the interview with the basic CS knowledge that I have? The recruiter mentioned that I needed to brush basic CS but I&#x27;m not sure it will be just &quot;basic cs questions&quot; as they said.<p>Anyone been in my position before? Kindly respond. Thanks in advance.
======
itronitron
I recommend reading the position description multiple times and making note of
any technical clues they may give to their building or testing processes and
review any frameworks or apis that they mention. Hopefully the interview will
focus on exploring the limits of what you know, and not on testing whether you
know the things that they do. If it is the latter then you don't want to work
there.

------
k120
For me it was very helpful to read "CRACKING the CODING INTERVIEW" book and
solving tasks from [https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/tutorials/cracking-the-
co...](https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/tutorials/cracking-the-coding-
interview).

------
jxub
Study the leaked iOS source code and surprise them ;)

Other than that and on a more serious note, Leetcode and algo and data
structures are your friends. Maybe read a thing or two about UX, like the book
"Don't make me think" that got mentioned here a couple times.

Good luck!

